# Starving hungry.. Cheat or Wait



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

My job means that sometimes I'll be forced to go several hours without get a chance to get any food.

I always carry a packed lunch and snacks/protein bars because of this.

However still sometimes I'll find myself starving hungry, not eaten for 6+hours and all my lunch/snacks gone. My only option was to scoff a Mars bar and Snickers from a vending machine when I had a chance.

I'm currently on a lean bulk, and eat pretty clean. Never let myself get hungry.

When I find myself in this situation, is it best to eat whatever I can, even if its bad (as I did yesterday),

Or should I wait till I have got the opportunity to get some decent food. But could mean couple more hours, when I'm already very hungry?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Are you competing?


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

No.

Nearing the end of a h-drol cycle though.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good question, personally I'd cheat but within reason I.e. I'd go for junk food that would still have ok macros for example chicken selects from mcdonalds, but wouldnt binge on chocolate etc. Looking forward to see other people's take on this.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

plan ahead. cook meals in the morning, put them in small tupperware tubs. you know your job and the likelihood of break times to eat a small meal. chicken and rice can be eaten in less than 2 minutes. you just arent preparing your food or planning well enough. there is NEVER a good excuse to have to eat a mars bar if you're serious about this. especially if you're taking steroids.

sorry if that sounded harsh lol


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

-AC- said:


> plan ahead. cook meals in the morning, put them in small tupperware tubs. you know your job and the likelihood of break times to eat a small meal. chicken and rice can be eaten in less than 2 minutes. you just arent preparing your food or planning well enough. there is NEVER a good excuse to have to eat a mars bar if you're serious about this. especially if you're taking steroids.
> 
> sorry if that sounded harsh lol


I always plan ahead. Hence why I always have an 'extra' packed lunch + snacks and protein bars with me etc..

But as mentioned, I still fid myself in situations where all food is gone and im starving. Hence my originally question.

Eat junk to satisfy hunger, or wait even longer till can get something clean.

(and before it's suggested, I'm not going to bring a 2nd 'extra' lunch with to work everyday)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

why do you go long periods without eating ? what job do you do ?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

bring a second extra lunch with you. i bring 5 tubs of tupperware full of food with me to work when bulking. as well as a box of CNP flapjacks and phd growth factor bars i keep in my car and locker


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't understand.

You say you're hungry but you're not going to make any more food to take into work?

Just stay hungry then, nothing else you can do if pure not prepared to eat any more.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Either plan ahead or If you must go without food for extended periods, look into intermittent fasting to at least add some structure to your eating patterns and prevent bad choices


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I am similar although not for aslong. I work out of a van but on the times I dont work alone I find myself having to change my routine to fit whoever I'm working with. I work on water mains pipes and walk miles everyday, at times I can find myself a few miles away from the van and the hunger hits! Chewing gum slightly takes my mind off it but it's irritating. Working on my own is fine as I can stay closer to the van and work my way, eat every two-three hours but trying to fit that in with someone else's way of working isnt easy at all.

What I am doing to rectify this is to p1ss other lads off so that no-one asks to work with me


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Take a few casein shakes everywhere with peanut butter in for emergencies to feed your muscles and keep you satisfied at times of rough.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> You say you're hungry but you're not going to make any more food to take into work?
> 
> Just stay hungry then, nothing else you can do if pure not prepared to eat any more.


^^^^ this .

i geuss its a difficult choice to make though i mean eat and not feeling hungry or dont eat and starve ....


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

Think the original point to thread is being missed.

*IF* for what ever reason, you find yourself really hungry and have no food

(no emergency/backup/extra x3 meals)

Eat bad, to satisfy hunger

or

Wait even longer till can eat clean.

(please no answers of 'prepare and don't let yourself get into that situation')


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bdub said:


> Think the original point to thread is being missed.
> 
> *IF* for what ever reason, you find yourself really hungry and have no food
> 
> ...


im finding this difficult .

what i do is cook my meals sunday to weds then weds to friday making sure i have plenty of quality food to hand fcuking hard concept to follow i know .

if your hungry then eat .


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

personally it would depend on how I look and what my goals were - e.g. if I was unhappy with my look and was cutting for a holiday id starve lol, on the other hand if I felt I was lean enough or was bulking and hadn't had a 'bad' day in a while id eat what I wanted if I was hungry


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't get your questions. Are you looking for someone to say its ok to eat a chocolate bar?

If this happens 'sometimes' it's more than a one off so no exscuse for not being prepared for it. Like suggested above just carry some protein and peanut butter in your work bag or a tin of tuna and some olive oil with a piece of fruit.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Bdub said:


> Think the original point to thread is being missed.
> 
> *IF* for what ever reason, you find yourself really hungry and have no food
> 
> ...


If you know you're going to get hungry then take more food into work, it's not fvcking rocket science is it! 

I'm not mr Tupperware but i take pre prepped meals into work along with peeled carrots, rice cakes, nuts etc so I've got food all day. Unless you're on a calorie deficit diet there is really no need to be going hungry, thats one of the best things about this game.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Starve. Chocolate and junk food has no place in anyone's diet. They are useless empty calories. Pack more clean food or starve.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If I had the choice between a chocolate bar every day or starve... Which I often do... I'll take the chocolate bar, and a few blueberry muffins and some form of pie but I'll wash it down with water to stay healthy


----------



## Tommytank (Sep 10, 2011)

I have this problem when I work away and can't prepare my meals. I carry a tub of whey in the van. And if I don't have whey. I grab a pint of milk.

When I'm hungry I think, is my body using muscle for energy?? So is it better just to bang anything down to stop this happening.


----------

